# ground loop



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So, A friend of mine bought a house a few weeks ago and had a new electrical service put in. I ran a 12/2 to the tv location in the basement. It runs the tv mounted to the wall and then goes to power the other electronics. Those are the only Items on that breaker. The old school polks are 3ways. They take a single high level input and the onboard amp powers the subs. the power cords are grounded. There is a entry level power conditioner on the system that does not effect the noise if it goes threw it or if you plug into the wall.

I know I can just lift the ground but i'm curious as to where I should look.


----------



## Zuben (Dec 28, 2009)

In a basement, any pipe will do (do not use the has pipe) Why run a new line with out a ground from the box? 

Peace


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> It runs the tv mounted to the wall and then goes to power the other electronics. They take a single high level input and the onboard amp powers the subs.


The onboard amp is a possibility and the other electronics.

Try unpowering various things and see which one gets rid of the interference


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> The onboard amp is a possibility and the other electronics.
> 
> Try unpowering various things and see which one gets rid of the interference


The speakers do it with nothing other than power connected.

To the other post i'm not sure why I would ground to another pipe. The new service is grounded to the water meter and a 8' ground rod outside.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

Does the TV have a TV cable (coax) connection? If so, disconnect that.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> The speakers do it with nothing other than power connected.


sigh......


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> The speakers do it with nothing other than power connected.


not quite sure what u mean by this. they buzz with only power only on the amp?


----------

